
Half of Nobel prizes in science go to just five research fields - MindGods
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2250012-half-of-nobel-prizes-in-science-go-to-just-five-research-fields/
======
eindiran
Many fields of research aren't even eligible for a Nobel at all. In
particular, none of the formal sciences are: mathematics, statistics, computer
science, linguistics, etc.

Many fields have their own prizes: the Fields Medal, the Turing Award, etc.
Enough so that this Wikipedia page exists:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prizes_known_as_the_No...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prizes_known_as_the_Nobel_of_a_field_or_the_highest_honors_of_a_field)

So Ioannidis' solution of creating new awards is kind of already in play, they
just aren't administered by the Nobel committee.

------
chmaynard
I lost interest in the Nobel Prize after they gave the 2016 prize for
literature to Bob Dylan.

